# New Bowfishing Reel Mount - Mudkat Spinner Guide



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Mudkat Bowfishing and BowfishTexas.com are proud to announce that we will be releasing a new reel mount very soon. The final product is completed and tested, we are just gauging interest to find out how many to create in the first run.

This is three tools in one. First it is a side mount reel holder and as you can tell it has no problems holding the larger Muzzy reels. 2nd it is a rod extension to take the strain off the reel and to help fight the fish. 3rd it is an arrow puller. One or two wraps around the end and you can easily pull the arrow out of the mud or grass. The extension also keeps you from coming to full draw without pushing the button....as a retriever use who switches to spinners often, I need this.

It is created with a CNC using 10 gauge alum to keep the weight down and the rollers on the end are a very hard and slick plastic to let the line peel off. I like it because of the side mount and never have to worry about the reel rotating out of center.

The starting price will be $29.95. Either post here or PM me if you are interested so we can find out how many to make in the first run.

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/store/images/spinnerguide/spinnerguide3.JPG
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/store/images/spinnerguide/spinnerguide1.JPG
http://www.bowfishtexas.com/store/images/spinnerguide/spinnerguide4.JPG


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's awesome Robert, I'll be getting me one of those.
Put a dove-tail mount on that
and it'll switch out easy w/ my retriever. I love it.


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I just purchased the Muzzy etreme bowfishing kit and was looking to upgrade my spin cast rig maybe You found it for me.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, now add a Thumper Custom reel w/ that and your set.


----------

